# Win 10 auf Samsung 960 Evo M2 SSD bootet sehr langsam



## Tupfer123 (25. März 2017)

Hallo!

Habe folgendens Problem:

Vor c.a 3 Wochen habe ich mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt.

Windows 10 wurde, wie oben erwähnt, auf der Samsung 960 Evo 250GB  installiert. Der braucht, bis er vollständig hochgefahren ist, c.a 30 Sekunden. Finde ich persönlich sehr lange da mein "3 Jahre alter" PC mit einer Crucial SSD in c.a 10 Sekunden komplett startbereit ist.

M2 SSD ist im Betrieb zwischen 35-45 Grad warm.

Meine Komponenten:

- AsRock X370 Professional Gaming
- Ryzen 1800X
- 64GB Corsair Vengeance LED rot DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Quad Kit
- Be Quiet Silent Loop 280
- Samsung 960 Evo SSD 250GB
- Samsung 850 SSD 1000GB
- LG BluRay Brenner
- 1000 Watt Corsair Professional Series HX1000i Modular 80+ Platinum


Vielen Dank!


----------



## DaveManCB (25. März 2017)

Hast du im BIOS auch alles richtig eingestellt wie BOOT Reihenfolge?


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2017)

Hast du den Samsung NVMe Treiber installiert?

Und wozu hast du ein 1000 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Tupfer123 (25. März 2017)

BOOT Reihenfolge:

1) 960 Evo
2) Laufwerk
3) 850 

Den Treiber habe ich von der Samsung Website installiert, ebenso Samsung Magican, wird alles korrekt erkannt von dem Programm.

1000 Watt wegen einem möglichen 1080 Ti Sli Gespann + Übertaktung (brauchen die Grakas alleine c.a 600 Watt )


----------



## emperator (25. März 2017)

Neuestes Bios drauf?
Und sonst ist es leider noch recht normal das die AM4 Boards alle recht lange zum booten brauchen. 
Ich denke (hoffe) das sich das ganze mit späteren Biosversionen bessert.


----------



## RealMadnex (26. März 2017)

Wenn du dir Beta-Hardware kaufst, musst du damit rechnen, dass noch nicht alles optimal aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Die Boot-Geschwindigkeit hängt hauptsächlich vom Mainboard ab. Der Datenträger, egal ob HDD oder SSD, hat nur einen kleinen Anteil daran. Das einzige was du derzeit machen kannst, ist im BIOS alle Schnittstellen und Zusatz-Chips zu deaktivieren, die du nicht unbedingt brauchst. Denn die beim Booten zu initialisieren kostet Zeit, die du dir so sparen kannst.


----------



## Stormado (27. März 2017)

Mein PC braucht ebenfalls solange. Wobei aber wie von RealMadnex beschrieben, das Board an sich am längsten braucht. Das sind ca. 20-25 Sekunden. Windows 10 dagegen startet dann extrem schnell.

Hier einfach ein wenig abwarten und die neuesten Bios-Versionen installieren.


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. April 2017)

Ist im Bios AHCI oder IDE Mode eingestellt? Letzteres ist deutlich langsamer.

Mein Asus P8-B75M benötigt auch ewig zum starten (Bootscreen wird sehr lange angezeigt). Win 10 geht dann in ein paar Sekunden. Ist es bei dir auch so? Meins startet im abgesicherten Modus irgendwie deutlich schneller. Kann man ja mal machen, nur zum testen.


----------

